# Socionics Tests and Links to Resources



## cyamitide

I've decided to compile a few links on socionics to tests and type profiles. If you have any other resources you have found please add them to this thread. Thanks.*

Important note: *MBTI type codes should not be translated letter-for-letter to Socionics. Socionics applies dichotomy known as Rational/Irrational and assigns j/p letters in a different manner from MBTI, which instead applies Judger/Perceiver dichotomy. In Socionics, rational types (T/F-dominant types) are assigned letter j while irrational types (N/S-dominant) are assigned letter p. These letters should be written in lower case to designate that you are talking about Socionics types rather than MBTI types.

To find out your Socionics type, you can take the tests and read through the type profiles.

*Tests:*
* Sociotype.com
* Mizami Questionnaire
* Socionictest.net
* Socionics Type Assistant TURBO
* HelloQuizzy
* Reinin dichotomy test by Mikhail Zhilkin
* Other tests

*Introduction to Socionics:*
* Socionics.us intro
* Wikisocion intro
* Wikipedia article on Socionics
* the16types.info intro
* Socionics Institute intro

*Type profiles:*
* Wikisocion profiles
* Profiles from 16types
* Socionics.com profiles
* Socionics.us profiles
* Socionics Institute profiles

*Wikisocion: Home*
* Information elements
* Model A: functions
* Intertype relations
* Reinin dichotomies
* Groupings
* Forms of thinking
* Socionists

*Socionics resources in English:
** Wikisocion
* Socionics.us
* the16types.info
* Socionics.com
* The Socionist
* International Institute of Socionics
* Socionics.ru
Articles of interest:
* Information elements
* Aspects in valued functions
* Temperaments - Ep, Ej, Ip, Ij
* Quadra

*Socionics resources in Russian:*
* Socionic.ru
* Socioniko.net 
* Socionics.org
* School of Humanitarian Socionics
* Other websites
For translation into English copy-paste the webpage into online translator.


----------



## cyamitide

*Intertype Relations*
* Wikisocion
* 16types.info
* Socionics.us
* Socionics.com


*Overview of Quadra and Socionics Types*

*Alpha Quadra*
Valued information elements : Ne, Si, Fe, Ti (Merry, Judicious)
ISFp, SEI: Si-leading, Fe-creative, Ti-activating, Ne-dual-seeking
ENTp, ILE: Ne-leading, Ti-creative, Fe-activating, Si-dual-seeking
INTj, LII: Ti-leading, Ne-creative, Si-activating, Fe-dual-seeking
ESFj, ESE: Fe-leading, Si-creative, Ne-activating, Ti-dual-seeking

*Beta Quadra* 
Valued information elements : Ni, Se, Fe, Ti (Merry, Decisive)
INFp, IEI: Ni-leading, Fe-creative, Ti-activating, Se-dual-seeking
ESTp, SLE: Se-leading, Ti-creative, Fe-activating, Ni-dual-seeking
ISTj, LSI: Ti-leading, Se-creative, Ni-activating, Fe-dual-seeking
ENFj, EIE: Fe-leading, Ni-creative, Se-activating, Ti-dual-seeking

*Gamma Quadra*
Valued information elements : Ni, Se, Fi, Te (Serious, Decisive)
INTp, ILI: Ni-leading, Te-creative, Fi-activating, Se-dual-seeking
ESFp, SEE: Se-leading, Fi-creative, Te-activating, Ni-dual-seeking
ISFj, ESI: Fi-leading, Se-creative, Ni-activating, Te-dual-seeking
ENTj, LIE: Te-leading, Ni-creative, Se-activating, Fi-dual-seeking

*Delta Quadra*
Valued information elements : Ne, Si, Te, Fi (Serious, Judicious)
ISTp, SLI: Si-leading, Te-creative, Fi-activating, Ne-dual-seeking
ENFp, IEE: Ne-leading, Fi-creative, Te-activating, Si-dual-seeking
INFj, EII: Fi-leading, Ne-creative, Si-activating, Te-dual-seeking
ESTj, LSE: Te-leading, Si-creative, Ne-activating, Fi-dual-seeking


----------



## PaladinX

Which one would be considered the authoritative source on Socionics?

There are many misconceptions of MBTI due to random fan-based startups on the Internet, rather than referring to the authoritative sources. How do I know which among the posted links come from the authority on the subject rather than just more startups by randoms on the Internet?


----------



## RobynC

I test about equal INTP and ENTJ


----------



## cyamitide

PaladinX said:


> Which one would be considered the authoritative source on Socionics?
> 
> There are many misconceptions of MBTI due to random fan-based startups on the Internet, rather than referring to the authoritative sources. How do I know which among the posted links come from the authority on the subject rather than just more startups by randoms on the Internet?


The resources linked above are more authoritative ones. There is a number of Socionists that are well-known in the West that agree with one another about some parts of the theory and disagree over other parts. Since in most cases there aren't empirical studies that would for certain resolve the issue either way, you will have to choose for yourself which school of thought to follow. Most people do this by checking what they read of socionics articles against their personal experience with people of different types.


----------



## navY

Here is one more cool assessment tool Socionics. Besides identifying your sociotype it can evaluate your already existing relations and predict future ones. It was launched with the help of International Socionics Institute, so has a strong scientific background.


----------



## Pancreatic Pandora

navY said:


> Here is one more cool assessment tool Socionics. Besides identifying your sociotype it can evaluate your already existing relations and predict future ones. It was launched with the help of International Socionics Institute, so has a strong scientific background.


Ah, I always thought learning socionics with Barcelona's football team is ideal. My socionics skills have gone up by a 100%.

That said, the app seems cool though I still don't quite understand some things like the graphics. And it doesn't seem to save your test results?


----------



## navY

Pancreatic Pandora said:


> Ah, I always thought learning socionics with Barcelona's football team is ideal. My socionics skills have gone up by a 100%.
> 
> That said, the app seems cool though I still don't quite understand some things like the graphics. And it doesn't seem to save your test results?


Yeah, it's a bit troubling with graphs, I hope it will be fixed soon. And what about the rest? How do you like this app?


----------



## Pancreatic Pandora

navY said:


> Yeah, it's a bit troubling with graphs, I hope it will be fixed soon. And what about the rest? How do you like this app?


The test seemed fine and the group compatibility seems like an interesting concept. Also, I figured out you need to create a group to save any person's profile. However, it is also necessary to complete a test to type each new person you add and it's impossible to simply pick a type from a list. Besides, is this a tool meant for the casual user? Because if there isn't an auxiliary method of typing like a professional who helps type the people involved then mistypes are bound to happen due to the fact that, as we all know, tests aren't very reliable. But I suppose it is a useful tool for profesionals who are experienced in socionics and have to manage groups of people.


----------



## navY

Pancreatic Pandora said:


> The test seemed fine and the group compatibility seems like an interesting concept. Also, I figured out you need to create a group to save any person's profile. However, it is also necessary to complete a test to type each new person you add and it's impossible to simply pick a type from a list. Besides, is this a tool meant for the casual user? Because if there isn't an auxiliary method of typing like a professional who helps type the people involved then mistypes are bound to happen due to the fact that, as we all know, tests aren't very reliable. But I suppose it is a useful tool for profesionals who are experienced in socionics and have to manage groups of people.


Thank you for your feedback! We hope our tool will help managers and HR guys to create stronger teams and increase the level of team chemistry according to personal compatibility of employees. We are working with founder of International Institute of Socionics, so it will be possible to have professional consultation. 
Now it's a lean version of the app, because we want to collect as many early feedback as it possible to make improvements. So each of your words really help us to become better 
If you have something else to add about this app, it would be great. Especially something critical


----------



## cyamitide

These links have been posted on Facebook as currently active FB Socionics discussion groups. World Socionics Society group looks like the most active one at the moment.

For those who don't like Facebook because they don't want to share their personal details: you don't need to register on FB with your full real name and give them all of your personal details. You can register a fictional account under your pet's name, for example, then join any discussion groups and be able to participate in any discussions.



Socionics International - https://www.facebook.com/groups/339434052825361/
Latvian Socionics Group - https://www.facebook.com/groups/216262778554386/
London Socionics Meetups - https://www.facebook.com/groups/londonsocionicssociety/
LSS - London Socionics Society - https://www.facebook.com/groups/londonsocionics/
Socionics Dating Group - https://www.facebook.com/groups/483182698461847/

Duality groups
SEI-ILE - https://www.facebook.com/groups/513195272076072/ 
LII-ESE - https://www.facebook.com/groups/637927229570789/
IEI-SLE - https://www.facebook.com/groups/IEISLE/
EIE-LSI - https://www.facebook.com/groups/584240578290479/
ILI-SEE - https://www.facebook.com/groups/159718304209793/
ESI-LIE - https://www.facebook.com/groups/144167452439913/ 
SLI-IEE - https://www.facebook.com/groups/136180576579475/ 
EII-LSE - https://www.facebook.com/groups/152653944921410/


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Hello Quizzy:

*The Critical INTp*
Introverted Intuition, Extroverted Logic

“A red breasted robin in a cage puts all the world in a rage.” Though William Blake may not have been thinking of an INTp as he wrote the line quoted it makes a charming metaphor for this type. Though the INTp may break down intellectual and social barriers odds are he will feel like he never took flight. He is an effective artist of the world, always looking for ways that he might change it to better heed his needs. He is an intellectual dreamer so lost in his own world that when shaken from his mind me may at first appear lost and distant. 



An eloquent and effective speaker, he can make the most mundane things seem quite amazing with his extravagant verbal skills. The INTp is very often fluent in several languages and may have even made up his own as a child. He is very mathematically inclined due to his ability to understand structure and patterns. The INTp shows an intense interest in religion and is more often than not delving into his studies of Christianity, Judaism, Buddhism, Hinduism, and any other religion ancient or modern that strikes his interest. He shows a mish mash of beliefs and usually does not commit to one religion or the other. 



Socially he is charming and charismatic. When feeling sociable he will approach others with child like enthusiasm and a sardonic wit. However when not feeling social he is aloof and temperamental. The INTp puts up barriers and will rarely let them down. He is very guarded and worried that people are judging him because he himself is constantly quietly observing humans. The INTp is very skeptical about love, and though he wants more than anything to love, when he does he thinks himself foolish and quickly backs out of the relationship. As a rule he keeps a distance between himself and his friends. One of his biggest fears is to rely on someone emotionally.

The INTp gets along most favorably (especially long term) with The Lovable ESFp.


(I really hope this isn't the Forer effect, but this ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ describes me TO A T.)


Sociotypograph:

*Honoré de Balzac — “Critic”*
Winston Churchill
Mao Zedong
Stephen King
Sideshow Bob (“The Simpsons”)

Intuitive-logical introverts (ILI) can be called the strategists of all strategists. Strong intuition combined with logic give them wisdom and understanding of the laws of life.

ILI’s morbid inability to show their emotions is probably their biggest drawback. They often seem sullen and sad. However, the mask of perpetual skepticism and pessimism hides an idealist and a dreamer.

ILI usually pay little attention to their own appearance, preferring simple style in clothes and sometimes coming close to untidiness.


ILI it is then.


----------



## tangosthenes

Wikisocion links should be updated to .net


----------



## cyamitide

they have been changed back to .org


----------



## Mason Harris

Hello! I am very glad that I got to such a cool forum and would like to support such an interesting issue. Now there is such a tendency as the study of science as such. Knowledge in this area gives a person a baggage of knowledge, which he can turn into money. The topic is sufficiently taught at the university. I searched a lot on this topic on the Internet, but decided to order several articles on this topic at https://writingcreek.com/, where I was pleasantly surprised. I learned a lot about physicists who learned science through formulas. In general, I want to say that science is a very useful and interesting subject that every person should know.


----------

